# When are you all leaving for the hunt and for how long



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am heading out tomorrow around 5. I have to wait for my old man to come out. One of my favorite things about the hunt is spending it with my old man. That is whats great about hunting is you spend it with people you care about and just enjoy the outdoors and each other. The bonding that we do is great. I live about 3 hours away from my dad, but I don't see him that much, so the time we spend together really helps us bond. I can't wait till we head up in the hills. I compare it to when i was a kid waiting for christmas. Lets here the rest of your stories of who you go with and when you are heading out. I will be out until tuesday morning, and then I will head back out on friday if needed.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm leaving today (Friday) and won't be back until next Saturday. My wife and kids will come up on Wednesday and stay on with me until Sat.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm gonna be hunting Hill AFB so I'll be hunting the weekends and then after work during the weeks.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Leaving at 2 p.m. today and won't be back until the 22nd.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

i am about to leave work now and the next stop is hunting camp until the 19th. Good luck to everyone. 

May your shaft fly straight and your quarry be large!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

My hunt starts on Aug 26th and I'll stay to the end of the season. Got a elk and deer tag plus a 900 mile drive one way. Good luck to all.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> My hunt starts on Aug 26th and I'll stay to the end of the season. Got a elk and deer tag plus a 900 mile drive one way. Good luck to all.


wish i was going to be able to stop by and enjoy another steak dinner!!!!!! but can not get away this year. good luck to you on both the elk and deer.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Callofthewild, your always welcome to my for a visit or dinner. If things change and you can get away, just look for the sign on the side of the road. Thanks for the good luck.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm hoping my foot gets better so I can go next weekend. BH3 I'll be headed up your way. You gonna be up there next weekend? Come by, and enjoy an Ice cold Budweiser. I'm going even if I have to be camp Biotch. Maybe an animal will slip up and walk through camp.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaving Tuesday night, camping Tues/Wed, hunting spikes/cows Wed/Thur. I'm hoping I can put this new bow and these perfectly shooting fixed blades to good use. I'll have the camera of course so even if for some reason things don't work out, I'll get lots of pictures.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'm hoping my foot gets better so I can go next weekend. BH3 I'll be headed up your way. You gonna be up there next weekend? Come by, and enjoy an Ice cold Budweiser. I'm going even if I have to be camp Biotch. Maybe an animal will slip up and walk through camp.


I am planning on being up there next weekend. We are trying to move so that might stop me from coming up. I doubt it though


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be up there Thursday night. Look for a White F-350 with Green Painting stickers on the side and back.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I will be up there Thursday night. Look for a White F-350 with Green Painting stickers on the side and back.


By Hacking or a little closer to me?


----------

